

Ask HN: Where to find a partner/developer for a micro project - jbrun

I am looking for someone to help be program a micro project over the weekend to be launched as an iphone app. Need someone who can scrape data from a PDF, basic mysql input and iphone package delivery. Are there any forums that I can hit up to find an interested party?
======
andrewljohnson
You should just do it yourself. This doesn't sound like a "micro-project," and
you aren't going to be able to find a programmer who wants to do this for a
"micro-payment." If it is a "micro-project" for a programmer, then that
programmer is elite, and you can expect him to have a macro-hourly wage
requirement.

Why don't you go ahead and list what you expect to pay for this project, and
then the readers of this forum can let you know if you're off base, and by how
much. If it's a very good and fair payment, I'm sure someone will offer to do
it.

In fact, I know an excellent iPhone programmer who would be interested.

~~~
jbrun
Basically, I am willing to give a significant % of the revenue of the app.

If not, maybe spend about 1000 $. Like I said, micro project.

I think this app could be built in one weekend.

~~~
andrewljohnson
$1000 will get you about 13 hours of time from a competent iPhone developer,
and maybe 10 from a great one.

And every great programmer who wants a chance to make revenue from a product
has a great idea already, but not the time to do it. No one is waiting for
someone else's great idea to get working.

~~~
jbrun
point # 1 - true.

point # 2 - perhaps, perhaps not. also trying to build a relationship with an
iphone developer as I have other ideas and places to get money from. Just want
to do this one quick and dirty.

~~~
lacker
Point #2 is definitely true. Even if a developer has no ideas themselves,
there's no shortage of business people like you who are giving their ideas
away for free in the hopes of getting a programmer to work on them.

Perhaps you should be more clear about what you are bringing to the table
yourself. E.g. marketing skills, access to an existing user base. $1000 is not
enough unless you are aiming for an unskilled programmer.

------
wesley
You made it, this is it. This is the place.

------
jbrun
To be very precise, the following is what I want to do. Please don't steal my
idea. I am not a programmer, but I do run the site www.nimonik.ca and can do
the design/marketing/admin.

1\. Automate a scraper to pull data from the PDF files found here:
[http://ville.montreal.qc.ca/portal/page?_pageid=65,2151455&#...</a><p>2. Have
that data in a basic mysql db that can interact with the UI found here: <a
href="http://www.pnika.com/hockey"
rel="nofollow">http://www.pnika.com/hockey</a><p>3. Package into an iphone app
and submit to app store.

~~~
jodrellblank
More seriously:

1\. What about copyright / bandwidth / permission to scrape from that site?

2\. Where is the mysql db? Do you have servers and hosting or do they need to
be conjoured from somewhere, configured, installed, etc?

You're talking of iPhone programming, which is currently popular and therefore
costly, and also database skills and some kind of communication between the
two, and scraping and unmentioned extras (particularly backend scalability if
you want a lot of iPhone purchases, user accounts? database reports? some kind
of admin controls)?

A weekend sounds optimistic for a robust solution to me.

~~~
jbrun
I have a mysql db running on a bunch of sites we can use. As for copyright, i
don't know for sure, but it is municipal government data so that is not a big
worry.

No user accounts. No admin. Weekend might be a tad optimistic, but I think it
can be done with someone who has a some experience scraping data from pdfs and
already has tools he can use.

------
tocomment
Maybe tell us more?

------
Dilpil
www.rentacoder.com, whatever you do though, do NOT go with the lowest bidder.

------
epi0Bauqu
Paid app? Splitting the revenue?

